# Tim Wass MBE - Linked in debate from 9



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Mods, if this is already posted please delete.

Tim Wass has commented on the APA facebook site. He is keen to discuss some of the things brought up in the program, and on the site (including the slander and slugging off, I presume).

He will be holding an open forum debate from 9pm @animal welfare debate.

Every one should go along to thank him. I doubt the APA will appear to discuss though.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Tarron said:


> Mods, if this is already posted please delete.
> 
> Tim Wass has commented on the APA facebook site. He is keen to discuss some of the things brought up in the program, and on the site (including the slander and slugging off, I presume).
> 
> ...


I was to late for this, but wanted to see what had been said, can't find anything at all.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

mr tim wass aka the man we used to call mr time waste? id be intrested to hear what he had to say as he has shown in the past hes leaning to the anti two faced side of things..


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> mr tim wass aka the man we used to call mr time waste? id be intrested to hear what he had to say as he has shown in the past hes leaning to the anti two faced side of things..


Not anymore, thats the important thing. Ex RSPCA, but they have always mis-understood reptiles, Tim has learn't much more since then and now helps with welfare.


----------

